

Review of using Trac for project management - wastedbrains
http://blog.pretheory.com/arch/2007/10/review_of_using_trac_for_proje.php

======
ivankirigin
What do people here use? I'm about to choose between Trac, Bugzilla, or
anything else that comes up.

~~~
cstejerean
I like the subversion integration of Trac. It's a great tool to write
documentation in as you can tie it to changesets, files, etc. It's also a
decent bug tracking tool, what it lacks in this department it makes up with
its integration of bug tracking, subversion and a wiki (which coincidentally
is all you need when you start on a project).

~~~
ivankirigin
I've heard this a number of times now. Since we're using SVN, I'll definitely
try Trac.

Is there any reason to not use the built in server?

~~~
cstejerean
Because it's really easy to integrate it with Apache and this will solve some
performance issues. If you use it a lot you might get annoyed by some pages
loading too slow otherwise.

